# BS100 GMT arrived...



## S.L

Ordered Friday afternoon European time, delivered (poolside) in Bangkok Monday at noon, now that is some spectacular service!

Just had time to do some initial WR tests and it seems to do just fine,










A few more q&d pics from the phone,




























Ben, if you happen to read this many thanks for your quick help and support when I had some IT issues with the ordering process!


----------



## S.L




----------



## toolkit21

Yellow isofrane really brings out the GMT dial and needles. Might be too 'bling-y' for some. But otherwise a refreshing combination. 
001/500? Wow...


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Stefan it is a beauty, enjoy it.


----------



## arutlosjr11

Another awesome watch!


Ariel S-
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Congrats, really cool! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Congrats Stefan :-!
Its a beauty!!!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## S.L

Thanks all!
Loving this one especially on the yellow Isofrane.


----------



## mpalmer

The yellow accents look fun. It looks great on your wrist! Congrats on your Aquadive!


----------



## arutlosjr11

The yellow makes it pop. 


Ariel S-
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## laughinggull

Wonderfully balanced and just so much fun on the yellow ISO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.L

Thanks all!
It is hard to explain how well it works on the yellow Iso, love it!


----------



## mellonb1

Love the GMT. Just a great looking dive watch. Enjoy!


----------



## Brucegbombara

Beautiful watch. But I'm more envious of the fact you are out swimming lol it's cold here in NY.


----------



## arutlosjr11

Stefan, what serial number is yours 


Ariel S-
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## laughinggull

Ariel
do you know why the yellow GMT is $500 more than the orange version?
any info is appreciated


----------



## arutlosjr11

laughinggull said:


> Ariel
> do you know why the yellow GMT is $500 more than the orange version?
> any info is appreciated


Bc it's 500 times cooler? I'm kidding. Let me check.

Ariel S-
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## arutlosjr11

arutlosjr11 said:


> Stefan, what serial number is yours
> 
> Ariel S-
> Sent from my iPhone


The yellow is No Longer on pre-order price while the other is; hence the price difference.

Ariel S-
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## S.L

arutlosjr11 said:


> Stefan, what serial number is yours
> 
> Ariel S-
> Sent from my iPhone


It's fairly low Ariel, ;-)


----------



## arutlosjr11

Mine is 2, curious if you got 1... I see you did!!!


Ariel S-
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## laughinggull

Hey. I'm IN!!...finally...my first AQUADIVE diver |> |>

.... I love yellow divers way more than orange ones, so I was excited to see this one. I've been lurking here for weeks....weeks, more like months, I tell you. Ben was so helpful, and when the Fed Ex truck pulled up onto the icy drive Monday morning, and it was 12 degrees out with the wind chill, the temp rose about 70 degrees and I could feel a soft Bahamian breeze 

I'm so impressed with the execution of so many intangibles in this watch...all of which contribute to the feeling of proportion and balance, presence, utility and design. WoW! Retro look and size, with every modern twist contributing to, but not dominating, this fine diver. One thing I could never actually "see" in the pics of the watch was the way the lugs actually angle down, ever so slightly, so that the case hugs your wrist. This is important when you have a larger heavier cushion case, like the AQUADIVE. I was impressed with how comfortably the watch rode and how secure it felt.

The watch wears smaller with the black ISO and larger with the yellow. Synchron did a fabulous job with the yellow ISO - I recommend everyone get one just to let your black dial divers have a day off and play! I love yellow rubber on the PVD shrouded tunas, with a DLC buckle..but that's a different thread.

well...here are my first Q & D's. When it warms up I will be taking more pics. 
Move over red and green....I'm wearing some yellow this Christmas. :-!





































and here it is with a Spyderco Atlantic Salt knife -blade of rust proof H1 steel


----------



## amckiwi

Great pics LG welcome to the club
Stu


----------



## laughinggull

Thank you Stu ???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11

Awesome mini review and pics. Enjoy it. 


Ariel S-
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## S.L

Congratulations L! :-!


----------



## georges zaslavsky

congrats on a great diver:-!


----------



## S.L

Still enjoying this one a lot, a real quality piece! :-!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Awesome photos:-!

That bad boy just pops on the yellow Isofrane !!!

Cheers
Shannon


----------

